# i was thinking about starting a salt water setup



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

so i was at pet co buying a new filter today and i saw that they are having a dollar per gallon sale. and also my birthday is rooling around. i had no clue what to get and then i thought a salt water tank.

i already have a 20g gold fish tank thats been running almost half a year now with no problems.

i plan on getting like 40 or 50 gallon tank

ive done some reserch on this ive talked to people at fish stores and im starting to get every thing together.

but what im asking upon you all is what is everything i will need. like will i need a heater?

and wich do you think is better live rock or a filter?
(and wich is cheaper)

and is chemicals good for cycleing tanks?
and can i take gravel from my fresh watter tank to help cycle my soon to be salt water tank?

and what is a hydrometer?

and ive always wanted a clown fish since i was younger.
are clown fish schooling fish?
and is anemone required for clown fish?

and i also request your input on fish for a beginer to salt water fish.

your help is thanks in advance.

and what am i forgeting from this list.
( i know obvios things like salt water mix,gravel (is there special gravel for salt water?))


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Patbmx said:


> i plan on getting like 40 or 50 gallon tank
> *That's a good size for starters*
> 
> ive done some reserch on this ive talked to people at fish stores and im starting to get every thing together.
> ...


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

is this: http://www.petco.com/product/112366/CaribSea-Instant-Aquarium-Tahitian-Moon-Gravel.aspx what you mean by Aragonite gravel?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, that's just Tahitian moonsand, made from lava, not aragonite. Aragonite sand is pretty much the standard "reef sand" or saltwater sand, so it's easy to find at most any petshop. You can even get live sand in a plastic bag these days, still alive and ready to halfway cycle your tank instantly.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

is it nesacary or just used to cycle a tank?

and how much does it cost?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://fish-supplies.fosterandsmith...&af=cat1:fish type:product&isort=score&cnt=36


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

perfect

thanks


----------

